# Let's Talk Fishbites



## SmoothLures

I'm interested in your experiences with non-bloodworm flavor Fishbites. IE shrimp, clam, squid, ect and what colors work the best! Targeting whiting and other drum family bottom feeders. :fishing:


----------



## sunburntspike

I have had success lately with the pink shrimp..seems to disperse in chilly water better..but the green shrimp and white clam are good also..


----------



## speckhunter80

Puffers love the shrimp fishbites


----------



## Fishman

Orange clam has caught spadefish


----------



## saltynative

let me just TELL YOU!!! man i hit the surf last summer in VB before i left on deployment. and i used nothing BUT white fish bites clam. boy i was killing EVERYTHING. Whites, Reds, Doormats...there was a family that was not so far away from me catching nothing. they were using bait shrimp...nothing...i was slaying the fish. I already have 2 packs at the house and i'm not even on east coast time yet. imma get out there when i get back and put in work!


----------



## SteveZ

orange crab


----------



## Wkndfishlife

I've been really think about investing in more fishbites. I don't have much time to fish so having a variety of bait in my truck helps. Get off work and go straight to fishing. Not sure if I can store fishbites or gulp alive in a hot truck during the summer.


----------



## saltynative

I saw another gentleman using the squid fishbites out at lesner. he was pulling keeper pups all day. kinda ticked me off because I was using mullet and cut bait...nothing for me. but that other guy was killin em.


----------



## jaac

A good fishbites flavor for sheepsheads and rockfish? Shrimp? Crab?


----------



## saltynative

search function... I've been reading every interesting article on the KAYAKING section and they talk about sheepies all the time....juss saying.


----------



## Rich60

The only one I have not had a lot of luck with is squid. Everything else works good for me.


----------



## RobVB

Last spring I was catching good sized roundhead with the white ez-squid. Also caught a 14" pompano with it. Going to give the orange ez-crab a try tomorrow. The water is probably a bit too cool for it. I'm curious about the cold water formula.I haven't seen it for sale here locally.


----------



## Fish'n Phil

Tried the cold water Fishbites last spring around this time and had no luck. Haven't tried it yet this year.


----------



## fishinbob

The squid hasn't worked well for me either. Around the middle of May last year, I and others were killing the whiting and small specs with the bloodworm fishbites. I know you want to know about the others, but the bloodworms are the only ones I use.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

White clam, pink and green shrimp.


----------



## goinfishing

Discovered on my annual trips to Florida a few years ago & has beenpart of my Arsenal ever since. I've had success with yellow shrimp, white & pink squid (warm & cold water formula), red crab, & obviously blood worms. Caught spot, croaker, sea mullet, flounder, black sea bass, trout, puppy drum, & your typical undesirables too--puffers, Oyster toads, white perch, & sea robins. Love to use when fishing with my daughter and/or girlfriend to cut down on having to re-bait every few minutes. Just bought the sand flea flavor on my trip to Florida last week but didn't have any luck. As long as you keep bag closed they'll stay ready to go if you leave in truck as back-up.


----------



## stingray22

so I started to search for fishbites in so cal, the closest place I found is in Oregon ,yikes, my question is I mainly go for stingrays,bat rays smoothhound and leopard sharks, journal anchovys cut are what work,squid sometimes but not that often, I want to order and try this stuff but never using it I done know what I should start with,any suggests? thanx

Tom from so cal


----------



## sunburntspike

Stingray..I would not recommend FBs for any of the species listed..here on the right coast we use FBs because they tend to cut down on catches of trash species like skates dogfish and rays..


----------



## stingray22

thanx for the info,i might check out some of there fresh water stuff,one can never fish enough ,


----------



## stingray22

you can't call rays trash,if you have ever hooked up to a large bat Ray you would see what I mean,they are a well of a fight,and the California spotted raysmake a great addition to the fish tank,they have great personality.


----------



## Orange

Started using fishbites last year, mostly we're using white clam or pink shrimp. Some times we'll only be using the fishbites, other times we'll place them with frozen shrimp or live sand fleas. We catch pompano and whiting all the time with them. Even caught a couple of sheepshead and flounder with a live shrimp, pink fishbite combo last week.


----------



## Raymo

never on the sand without them. I use the the uncut lengths. Cut each length at an angle, so you make a bunch of little diamonds. Hook the diamonds on one f the tips...keeping in mind to make sure and get a bit of mesh so it stays on the hook. Then add your favorite bait, taking care not to choke the hook. MONEY. I like the orange colors...Clam and Crab work well for me...and the new Sand Flea flavor is FIRE


----------



## DrumintheSuds

Raymo said:


> never on the sand without them. I use the the uncut lengths. Cut each length at an angle, so you make a bunch of little diamonds. Hook the diamonds on one f the tips...keeping in mind to make sure and get a bit of mesh so it stays on the hook. Then add your favorite bait, taking care not to choke the hook. MONEY. I like the orange colors...Clam and Crab work well for me...and the new Sand Flea flavor is FIRE


I'm gonna try the sandflea flavor memorial day weekend. I see no reason why it wouldn't do well


----------



## [email protected]

I like to make little sandwiches out of three or four kinds on the hook.


----------



## tjbjornsen

[email protected] said:


> I like to make little sandwiches out of three or four kinds on the hook.


BooM!

All of my best Pomps the last couple of years have come off of this (shrimp sammiched inside Squid) out on the bar.
I will not go out on the beach without at least 4 or 5 different flavors and colors.


----------



## lonewolf0420

I picked up some pink shrimp strips and white clam chunks. I tried using them off the beach Saturday, no bites, although I had live shrimp with me as well and they weren't biting that either. Went out joy riding on a friends boat yesterday and wet a line with Fishbites a couple of times and no bites.

I haven't given up on them yet.


----------



## lonewolf0420

Are you free lining them on circle hooks or on the hooks of lures and jigs?


----------



## ecks

I've had good luck w fishbites on most of the inshore species. As a tip, I like to use paramedic scissors to cut into pieces and to cut leftover mesh from my hook. Much safer than knife.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

* http://fishbites.com*


----------



## John Smith_inFL

you guys mention the "mesh" on the FB...... how well does this mesh stick to the main bait ??
just wondering if it comes off after a couple of bites by the bait stealing pin fish.

Looking for sheepshead on the pier and pomps at the beach.
pin fish steal the natural baits before I even know its gone.


----------



## goinfishing

Mesh stays forever but it depends on how hungry the pinfish are to determine how long the Fishbite stays attached


----------



## flathead

I also use SS scissors and for what it's worth, all the pomps we caught last week in lower SC were caught on Fishbite bloodworm.


----------



## ecks

goinfishing said:


> Mesh stays forever but it depends on how hungry the pinfish are to determine how long the Fishbite stays attached


There are 2 kinds of FB's that I know of. Fast acting for cold water- no mesh. And slow acting for warm water with mesh. The stuff with the mesh stays on and lasts a long time.


----------



## goinfishing

ecks said:


> There are 2 kinds of FB's that I know of. Fast acting for cold water- no mesh. And slow acting for warm water with mesh. The stuff with the mesh stays on and lasts a long time.


Yup. Thanks for clarifying for me. Warm water stays on much longer than cold formula and is a bitch to get off the hook without something sharp


----------



## twidpa

goinfishing said:


> Yup. Thanks for clarifying for me. Warm water stays on much longer than cold formula and is a bitch to get off the hook without something sharp


The gerber tool has a pair of scissors for cutting FB to size and pliers for pulling off mesh. DO NOT GO FISHING WITHOUT GERBER TOOL!!!!!
T


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I just found a LOT of good information about FishBites on good ole YouTube !!
I AM SOLD on it already !! placing an order now for an assorted goody bag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6HfM2Une-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh8F_wsnIG4
and many more - looks like good stuff !!

Went through a whole pound of shrimp yesterday and only caught two keeper Sea Trout.
I am TIRED of the bait stealing VARMITS !!!


----------



## hugehail

twidpa said:


> The gerber tool has a pair of scissors for cutting FB to size and pliers for pulling off mesh. DO NOT GO FISHING WITHOUT GERBER TOOL!!!!!
> T


I see different kinds of gerber tools. Which one specifically do you use?


----------



## BLACK ADDER

Dr Wright got a bunch of the early FISHBITE product as a courtesy for Sport's Writers...I was WAY skeptical, but we never (as far as I remember) bought bloodworms again. As far as other types, we had a very little success on green shrimp for tautog and seabass, but otherwise we were pretty much bloodworm FB's only. He was never sponsored by Fishbite, but we were sold on the product doing as well as the real thing.

BA


----------



## John Smith_inFL

yep !!! I fully endorse the product.

I just got back from a few days down in the _*Florida Keys*_ doing some bridge fishing
and the weather was HORRIBLE with a steady 30k wind day and night.
only calmed down yesterday and today......
We were using fresh dead shrimp and cut bait - with very few bites !!
I bought a new fresh bag of *Shrimp FishBites* before I left - switched to the marriage
of FishBites on the cut bait and shrimp and the bite improved 10 fold ...... mostly mangrove snapper on the bottom.
strongly recommend trying this product if you haven't already.


----------



## pmcdaniel

Old thread but I'm a huge Fishbites fan. I carry several varieties in my tackle bag at all times. Bloodworm and Shrimp are a must, but I also have Sandflea, Orange Clam, and Orange or Pink Shrimp most of the time and I've caught all kinds on them all.


----------



## Catch This

What he said +1


----------



## snakeeater

Agree on the pink shrimp fishbites...every time I've fished the surf in Orange Beach AL, I've had great success with them...pomps, whiting, hardtails, flounder, catfish, ground mullet, ladyfish...FBs caught 'em all. They are a lot more convenient to get and to use than live/dead bait and I can even store them in a freezer and they're good to go a few months later. Great product!!! Of course, this is only one man's opinion...


----------



## kraus

Last Tuesday near the Fort on FB sandfleas


----------



## pmcdaniel

Haven't yet had much luck on Sandflea myself. Then again I haven't seen fleas anywhere I've been fishing, so maybe the fish aren't looking for it.


----------



## spydermn

So I am a Fishbites virgin, always falling into the mindset of fresh bait and live bait are the best. I purchased a package after hearing the hype but have not had a chance to do any saltwater fishing since. 

This thread has been an eyeopener for me as to the versitilty of Fishbites but I have a couple questions:
1. Do you use the fishbites alone on a hook or in conjucntion with cut/live bait?
2. When putting it on the hook I read to cut it into strips. Are you guys/gals just sticking it on the bare hook or trying to hide the hook?
3. How much are you putting on the hook? (dimemsions) 1/2" x 1", smaller, larger....???


----------



## spydermn

snakeeater said:


> hardtails


What are these? I am guessing it is a local name for something.


----------



## SmoothLures

spydermn said:


> So I am a Fishbites virgin, always falling into the mindset of fresh bait and live bait are the best. I purchased a package after hearing the hype but have not had a chance to do any saltwater fishing since.
> 
> This thread has been an eyeopener for me as to the versitilty of Fishbites but I have a couple questions:
> 1. Do you use the fishbites alone on a hook or in conjucntion with cut/live bait?
> 2. When putting it on the hook I read to cut it into strips. Are you guys/gals just sticking it on the bare hook or trying to hide the hook?
> 3. How much are you putting on the hook? (dimemsions) 1/2" x 1", smaller, larger....???


1. They're great with live fleas and dead shrimp. Gives you some good color and keeps bait out there. I would never use it with live mullet or something though. Works great without other baits.
2. Just hook a piece on, no need to hide the hook. 
3. I use the EZ Shrimp, EZ Flea, whatever - it comes in 12" strips 1/2" wide. I just cut 1/2" squares. Can also cut it at an angle and get a few more baits out of it if you're cheap.


----------



## BritBri

I can vouch for their effectivness.
We are on the beach at this very moment at myrtle beach.
Fished from midtide to low tide.
Having lunch while waiting for the tide to turn then it will be game on again.
Plenty of fish and missed bites and all but one fish to fishbites with ez flea leading the way but some on fishbites clam and shrimp flavor.
1 solitary whiting on frozen shrimp.
Nothing big yet but maybe it will happen later.
Looking forward to this afternoons incoming and probably a good bit of the outgoing.
Will post a report tomoro but fishbites is the way to go today.


----------



## 23mako

Orange sand flea is a very good combo.


----------



## digiRAMbo

I think there are various factors that make it work and not work. I've tried my share of fishbites, but I have yet to catch any fish. Is the water getting too cool for it to be effective now (middle of November)? I think there's a temperature range where it would work best. I tried them on bay waters, not coastal.


----------



## ez2cdave

spydermn said:


> What are these? I am guessing it is a local name for something.


Hardtail is another name for the Blue Runner.

Tight Lines !


----------



## spydermn

Gotcha thanks. Those things are fun on light tackle


----------



## Adam

I never leave home without Fishbites. I keep orange sandflea and bloodworms with me everytime I go.


----------



## BritBri

BritBri said:


> I can vouch for their effectivness.
> We are on the beach at this very moment at myrtle beach.
> Fished from midtide to low tide.
> Having lunch while waiting for the tide to turn then it will be game on again.
> Plenty of fish and missed bites and all but one fish to fishbites with ez flea leading the way but some on fishbites clam and shrimp flavor.
> 1 solitary whiting on frozen shrimp.
> Nothing big yet but maybe it will happen later.
> Looking forward to this afternoons incoming and probably a good bit of the outgoing.
> Will post a report tomoro but fishbites is the way to go today.


Fishbite update ....

Just grabbing some dinner then we will be back on the beach.
Its been slower this afternoon and with about an hour to high water we have only had 4 fish,all small 2 on flea fishbites and 2 on frozen shrimp so inconclusive up to now.
We are gonna return to fish the outgoing so lets see what happens then.


----------



## pmcdaniel

I only use it with fresh bait sometimes along with fresh bloodworms. I will put some FB on after the fresh stuff to help keep it on the hook longer, and to ensure I never have an empty hook out there "fishing on credit".

I always hang it on the hook like an ear ring, just hooking enough to grab some mesh, but most of it is dangling freely.

Long lasting Bag O Worms-I cut it about twice as long as it is wide, half an inch at most.

All "EZ" bait ribbons, I never cut a piece any longer than it is wide, sometimes smaller. 

I rarely use the precut "Fish N Strips", but if I do, I usually cut them in half unless it's a big hook.

I rarely see nibbles like you would with fresh bait, they usually inhale it and hook themselves.


----------



## snakeeater

I use FBs alone in the surf on a Carolina rig with a 1/2 to 1 oz lead and a #4 Kahle hook...rigged up on a 9 foot UL crappie jigging rod, Pflueger President spinning reel loaded with 8 lb line, no leader. I've caught some nice sized fish on that setup...next time out, I plan to try a Moto circle hook since I release most of the fish I catch, except for the giveaways.


----------



## SmoothLures

snakeeater said:


> I use FBs alone in the surf on a Carolina rig with a 1/2 to 1 oz lead and a #4 Kahle hook...rigged up on a 9 foot UL crappie jigging rod, Pflueger President spinning reel loaded with 8 lb line, no leader. I've caught some nice sized fish on that setup...next time out, I plan to try a Moto circle hook since I release most of the fish I catch, except for the giveaways.


The Owner Mutu circles are super. I use #4 but they can definitely bend out on bigger fish if your drag is too tight. I like it for popping off the big rays that eat my fleas.


----------



## Pin rigr

since when are puffers and white perch trash fish?


----------



## spydermn

I will take your "trash" puffers


----------



## spydermn

BarefootJohnny said:


> I am TIRED of the bait stealing VARMITS !!!


Do what we do when the rats are thick. Throw out sebiki rigs, catch them and use them for bait


----------



## AbuMike

Pin rigr said:


> since when are puffers and white perch trash fish?


both good eats....


----------

